# Orlando 2 bedroom March 8 to March 15



## schiff1997 (Jan 24, 2014)

2 bedroom 2 bath beautiful Silver Lake Resort.  Resort close to all Disney parks and all other major Orlando attractions  $700 for the week


----------



## schiff1997 (Jan 25, 2014)

Email me at siobhan1997@yahoo.com for more info thanks


----------



## schiff1997 (Jan 30, 2014)

Still available !


----------



## Kelso (Jan 30, 2014)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## schiff1997 (Feb 10, 2014)

Kelso said:


> I sent you a PM.



Kelso I never got your PM?


----------



## schiff1997 (Feb 10, 2014)

bumping up !!!


----------



## schiff1997 (Feb 13, 2014)

Still available


----------



## schiff1997 (Feb 18, 2014)

Unit has been rented thank you


----------

